# Breed guesses round 2



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

So, just over a month ago I posted asking your opinions on what breed(s) Nala was. Most of you said Pit, at the time the pictures made her look that way, but she didn't look it in real life. Now, she's grown into that look, and I want to see if you guys see anything else in her.
























Thanks for looking


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I definitely still see pit bull in her face and ears....but her coat color and pattern suggest something else is in the mix as well.....maybe pointer or English **** hound?


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I see red tick hound in that body, just the face and ears are pit like


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Pit x Australian Cattle Dog (red heeler).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sheltiemom said:


> Pit x Australian Cattle Dog (red heeler).


Ditto that.^

Here's a pit x Acd that looks a lot like your girl- http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/12/24/missy.jpg


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Pit x Australian Cattle Dog (red heeler).


thats what i am seeing...maybe some hound in there too, as there are some houndish features!

regardless, you have a very gorgeous and unique pup!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Yup, I definitely agree with the Red Heeler/Pit mix.

Found this pic of a Red Heeler mix.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I say Pointer but ACD is possible too, definitely.

She is so cute


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

def Pit in the face and i'd have to agree on the ACD for something else...or maybe Treeing Walker? i think they come in the red ticked....


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, the most common thing people tell me is ACDxPit, I have seen a few Pointer mixes that look like her too though. She is pretty leggy right now, and I have caught her on occasion standing like a pointer (except she almost always has her tail up lol). I actually had one guy tell me that he would bet on her being pure ACD lol... She'd be one pretty poorly bred ACD. 

The breeds they told us she was when we got her was AussiexRottie... Yeah right lol


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

NalaBaby said:


> ...I have caught her on occasion standing like a pointer (except she almost always has her tail up lol).


It is the current fashion for pointing dogs to keep a "12 o'clock tail" when on point. In old paintings, it is usual to see pointing dogs with tails level with the topline. I recently had the opportunity to adopt (free) an English Pointer who was nearly a fully trained bird dog, because her tail didn't sit pretty enough to suit her owner/trainer. There were about 20 others champing at the bit to take her, but I was a 20 minute drive away. I'm still kicking myself for not jumping on that girl.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Some kind of hound or cattle dog and pit most likely. There's a little of 3/4 pit and 1/4 cattle dog puppies in a local rescue. All but one have pit markings, but the exception kinda looks like he has cattle dog..








(in the middle)


----------

